# my baby boy!



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

breeder called me today his bro whent today so got him home today

heres a pic of him


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

My friend has an african grey, it imitates all sorts!!!


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

he all ready wolf whistled, whistled on dog and made the noises i do to get cats attention also he makes monkey noises and screamed apple at me lol gonna have to warn the neighbours lol 

hes settled in really well tbh


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol they are lovely pets   
enjoy


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

hope ya get on well, we had an afrrican grey he was a great pet


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww he's cute you can tell he's just a baby his little face i have one he is 2 years old his names floyd he say's loads of stuff he is even bilingo he talks english accent and scottish he does r2d2 sound and mcdonalds tune he is funny he even shouts to my dogs to get in the "kitchen" he prefers females to male you mybe find that out to..lol.
hope you have fun with your boy enjoy him and love him and he will love you back.


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

he is female orientated he hates any male who enters my house lol hes 1yr im may


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very beautiful!! My sun conure doesnt talk yet. He just screaches. I would love to have a bird that talks.


----------

